# Which AC game(s) do you play?



## KCourtnee (Jun 5, 2009)

Which AC game(s) do you play?

I used to play all 3 but I mainly play ACCF. I'm starting to play ACGC regularly again so I only usually play ACGC and ACCF. I'd play ACWW alot more if I hadn't stupidly reset my old town with my awesome house!!


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't play as much anymore but if I do it's CF!


----------



## Anna (Jun 6, 2009)

I have played all the ac games

the first japanese one
gamecube
wild world
and city folk


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 6, 2009)

I have played all 4. I mainly play AC:LGTTC and AC:WW now because....I normall can't be bothered to put my ACG in my wii XD .


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 6, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> I have played all 4. I mainly play AC:LGTTC and AC:WW now because....I normall can't be bothered to put my ACG in my wii XD .


Same!


----------



## fitzy (Jun 6, 2009)

I dont really play any AC games anymore.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 6, 2009)

I mainly play animal crossing for the gamecube, then city folk/lets go to the city and then wild world    ^_^


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 6, 2009)

I play ACG, AC:LGTTC AND AC:WW quite often.


----------



## YokieShyruoYung (Jun 6, 2009)

I play AC:LGTTC and AC:WW.


----------



## 4861 (Jun 6, 2009)

GC and CF


----------



## Placktor (Jun 6, 2009)

i have all of them....but i only play AC population growing and ACCF...i dont play the DS version anymore.


----------



## Conor (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't really play AC that much anymore, if I do it LGTTC.


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah I don't play much anymore...


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah I don't play much anymore...


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 6, 2009)

my ACGC i gave to my friend awhile ago, he really wanted it. so i just play CF


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 6, 2009)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> my ACGC i gave to my friend awhile ago, he really wanted it. so i just play CF


Yeah I gave my WW to my friend a while ago and didn't get it back yet...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 8, 2009)

I only have AC and ACWW...  rarely play them but every now and then I pull one of them out


----------



## Majora (Jun 11, 2009)

AC


----------



## TheXiled (Jun 11, 2009)

most of the time it's either AC:LGTTC or ACWW. But sometimes I like to visit my old town
on ACGC


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 11, 2009)

I only have CF...

I knew about animal crossing, but I never had a GC or had the money to get WW.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 11, 2009)

I only play ACCF, and not too much of that.


----------



## Shaylee (Jun 11, 2009)

O.k. I played ACWW, ACCF, ACGC and thats it! I still play normally and daily ACCF and ACWW usually ACWW to help with money.


----------



## yuba (Jun 11, 2009)

i play accf and the wii and i use to have accc on ds(now my dsi) but i lost it!wahhhh!


----------



## SockHead (Jun 11, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> I only play ACCF, and not too much of that.


Well, I play some ACGC. But not as much as ACCF.


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jun 11, 2009)

i play city folk and wild world


----------



## Rene (Jun 12, 2009)

WW & CF but i used to play them way more than i do now


----------



## TomC (Jun 12, 2009)

I lost my WW, so I only play CF, or as it's known where I live, Lets go to the city.


----------



## KCourtnee (Jun 12, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> I only have CF...
> 
> I knew about animal crossing, but I never had a GC or had the money to get WW.


Well you can play ACGC on the Wii. Just get a GC/Wii memory card, GC controller, and the ACGC game.


----------



## Sinep1 (Jun 13, 2009)

I don't play AC games anymore.


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 13, 2009)

AC:CF


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 13, 2009)

ALL of them. even the fan made one for PC


----------



## kenziegirl (Jun 21, 2009)

I play all three but I only own GC and WW my friend has CF and I play it when I go to here house every weekend!


----------



## Anna (Jun 22, 2009)

I have played all of them.


----------



## Hiro (Jul 7, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> ALL of them. even the fan made one for PC


Can you PLZ give me a link for it 

P.S. i play only CF since thats the only one i own...


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 7, 2009)

i only have accf


----------



## Resetti 4 Prez (Jul 8, 2009)

all of em. acgc looks funny on my tv (widescreen), so i dont play it much nemore


----------



## Dry Bones (Jul 9, 2009)

I played all 3 before but now I only play Wild World.


----------



## Conor (Jul 9, 2009)

I only have AC and CF, I might start to play the original more.


----------



## bananaoracle (Jul 9, 2009)

Just CF, although that may not be for much longer....


----------

